
Apple's Goal to stop mining, use only recycled materials - collinmanderson
https://www.apple.com/environment/
======
collinmanderson
via [https://www.macrumors.com/2017/04/19/apple-recycled-
material...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/04/19/apple-recycled-materials-
end-mining/)

Is this economically possible? You'd have to somehow separate the old phones
into component parts

